# Going to the restoration show Nec ?



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Just been to the NEC to set up for the restoration show this weekend. If your coming down please make the effort to come and see our stall. I think I may have made the mistake of taking the "cheap seats" boy is it a walk to the main show! We're in hall 6 stand 105.
Hopefully see some of you there.:thumb:


----------

